# Metatrader settings



## shinyhead (1 March 2013)

Just started my first demo account with Pepperstone and need some help with settings.

Firstly, the initial four charts/windows that automatically appear have the "1 click trade" type window with buy/sell prices pinned to the chart with additional info and options such as spread/TP/close all/SL/net/post etc however when I open a chart on a new pair, I only get the chart. When I select the "1 click buy" window, I only get buy/sell prices. How do I bring up the pinned/pinnable window with all the extra info that the initial charts have attached?

My second problem is one of my charts has a horizontal line that automatically sells whenever the pair value hits it. Somehow I've accidentally set up a pending or ongoing order but I don't know how to find it or how to cancel it. Luckily its constantly showing profit before I close the order  but its distracting me from the actual trades I'm meant to be concentrating on. How do I remove this setting?


----------



## Boggo (1 March 2013)

I am assuming that you have shown initiative and read through the help file.
In any aspect of this stockmarket/forex bizzo you will find that the harder you work then the luckier you will get.

Let me know if you cannot find it here http://www.metatrader5.com/en/terminal/help/beginning


----------



## TulipFX (2 March 2013)

The one click trade is an EA which you will need to load onto new charts.

I assume this is the one you are referring to? : http://******************/LiteratureRetrieve.aspx?ID=106764

Hmmm. Seems like the link has befallen foul of the site censors...


----------



## shinyhead (2 March 2013)

Thanks Tulip, the EA reference was enough to help me out even though the link was scratched.



Boggo said:


> I am assuming that you have shown initiative and read through the help file.
> In any aspect of this stockmarket/forex bizzo you will find that the harder you work then the luckier you will get.



Thanks for the inspirational advice.   Throughout life I have found the SMARTER you work improves results and reduces the reliance on being LUCKIER. Being new to the software and spending many hours poring over a help file looking for something that I don't even know what it's called is not working smarter when there are so many helpful people on forums who can help out with simple questions in minutes. Thanks again for your advice though and wish you the best of LUCK with all your HARD WORK.


----------

